# BoSe dose for kids?



## Our7Wonders (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok.  Got BoSe x 4 to give to new little ones.  Put this in a new thread so it might draw some answers.  Aren't I supposed to be using about 1/2 ml for each?  There weights are 22 pounds, 18 pounds, 15 pounds and 10 pounds.  He was out to lunch when I got there so his secretary handed them to me all drawn up - they are 1ml each.  If those are double what they should get - what's the most effective way to not waste the remainder - since I've had issues getting BoSe in the past I hate to waste a potential 4 more doses.  Please don't think me awful for asking but would it be too risky to push 1/2ml and then change needles on the syringe and push the other half for another baby?  Obviously I don't want to introduce any potential infections or other problems to any of the babies - just wondering if there's a way to save the unused amounts.

Thanks all!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know off the top of my head what you'd use for a 22 lb kid, but 1/2 cc is the dose for newborns.  

Edited: A friend provided the dosage- 1/4 cc for newborn minis, 1/2 cc for newborn standards, and then after 2 months 1 cc per 40 lbs.  I was thinking it was a higher than that, but you can still save your extra doses by drawing up half of your 1 cc dose into another syringe.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 29, 2011)

somewhere I *think* I remember reading 1cc per 40 pounds.  But my remember-er doesn't always work like it should.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jun 29, 2011)

I do 2 1/2 cc per 100lbs for adults and 1/2 cc for young ones or newborns. Good luck..I hope it works out!!


----------



## Renegade (Jun 29, 2011)

The dosage for BoSe is 1ml/40#.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd be hugely tempted to give the girl w/ stiff legs 1 whole cc.

Actually....I probably WOULD give her 1cc.

eta, but yeah, for newborns I give 1/2cc (if needed....some don't) and 1cc per 40# for adults / older goats.


----------

